

Ask HN: Best sites to find an apartment in the bay area? - fjabre

Making a move from LA to SF. Can anyone recommend some good sites to look at other than craigslist?
======
phlux
padmapper.com

~~~
jacksondeane
Padmapper is essentially a craigslist/google maps mashup.

I just moved to SF from NYC and used craigslist exclusively to find a place.
It was not an easy process to say the least.

~~~
phlux
Yeah - but pad mapper is great because of it mapping the CL listings to the
map.

CL is still by far the best for finding listings in SF. Unless you're
extremely wealthy and are going to get a realtor to find that much more
expensive unit.\

CL is pretty much the SF Bay Area defacto site for anything like this -- its
just that CLs UX sucks for such things, thus padmapper still makes perfect
sense.

